# Aga Khan requirements



## sarahxrhmn (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm a student currently in gr12, hoping to apply to Aga Khan as a foreign student. I need a bit of insight on their academic requirements. 
My school is the Int. school of choueifat. They're gr12 cource syllabus is equivalent to a freshman year at university. Which makes it quite condensed compared to other schools. 
I've completely 7 olevels with subjects including: comp. sc, math, bio, phy, chem, business and eng first lang. I obtained 6As and one B in eng. I've also did AP psychology and obtained a 5/5. I've done my AS part 1 in math with a score of A. 
In the near future i will be sitting for my sat 2's (phy, chem and bio), SAT 1 and AP's.
I've heard Aga khan is relatively tough, and i wanted to know of my results seem good enough for acceptance. 
I've done volunteer work at a dental clinic (for 180 hours over a period of 7 months), as well as at a maternity hospital over 2 consecutive summers (total of 268 hours). I do have certificates provided by the institutions themselves, stating the hours I've put in. 
I've participated in alot of school events as well. 
I'll be applying to K.E and shifaa as well, but my first option in Aga Khan. 
Please let me in on some insight, that will be truly appreciated.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Well I am in the same boat as you (well not really, considering you are in a better school) but I might be applying to Aga Khan next year also, along with Shifa and perhaps some other colleges. Unless by that time I don't change my mind and decide to study here .
I have not applied to Aga Khan yet so I don't have too much information other then what is on their web site but since there are not lot many threads here about Aga Khan and non one else has replied, I will reply to what I have found out so far and someone can correct me if I am wrong. If nothing at least this will bump the thread and keep it on first page .

First I assume you are in Choueifat campus outside of Pakistan and not the one in Lahore. If you are in Lahore, you might be required to write the Aga khan Entry test, if you are outside than SAT2. (Page 21 of their Admission info).
Unlike other Medical colleges of Pakistan where say 10% marks for Grade 10, 40% for Grade 11/12 and 50% for tests, seems Aga Khan has a bit more holistic approach, OR at least I could not find out how much weight SAT1 or SAT 2 score has and how much your A level or Grade 12 grades.
Similarly my guess is SAT1 holds a lot more weight than SAT2 subject tests once you have crossed the minimum 650 mark in each subject. This is just a guess because I see they have longer extensions after interviews for SAT2 scores of some categories of students so there is a chance the 650 is just a benchmark and decision is based more on SAT1 and other factors.
Unlike other colleges a lot more emphasis is placed on EC's and Community involvement and also an Interview can make it or break it. 
Hopefully someone who has successfully been able to gain admission in Aga Khan can chime in and give us some valuable information.


----------



## sarahxrhmn (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply!
I'm also in a little bit of confusion about PMDC. I don't reside in pak which means I'll need an equivalency of some sort. 
From what I understand is that my o'level grades will have a 10% reduction. 
Also is there a minimum school average cut off? I've heard it is about 82.5%. That means averages below that aren't eligible to apply for medicine. 
My school is highly advanced. We follow both British and American systems, meaning all students are eligible to sit for both external boards. 
My averages for gr9-11 have been above that cut off, and I will be sitting for my term finals soon for gr12. 
Most students from my school go to IV league universities. A lot of the universities come for representations, and most of them clearly stated that a 10% increase will be added to our school grades. Since our cource is first year university equivalent. 
My question is will Aga Khan consider my problem the same? Will the fact that I go to Choueifat give me a better chance for acceptance? 

@escalations which school do u go to? Which exams have u given? (sorry for being so nosy:grin


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, you would have to get an Equivalency from IBCC. From what I understand if you get an A* its counted as 90 and an A is counted as 80 and so on but A level students on this forum can give you more info. It is what it is, you can't do to much about it, just got to get the best grades possible. Someone here had mentioned a student with Max A's and A* in O and A level can hit a max of 969/1100. 
I think AKU looks at the application as a whole like Ivy's with all things considered, as that is what they say but who knows. As per my family Doctor in Canada who is an AKU alum that is what they do.
The Ivy League Universities and other Top institutions in US including Top liberal colleges have a total holistic approach. Your grades and performance is judged against your peers in your school and your circumstances. Meaning an AP course has more worth but a student with AP courses is not compared against a student who came from a school where AP courses are not offered at all. The way they put it is "has the student taken the most rigorous curriculum available to them?"  .. Similarly a student with 3.8 GPA in class where 20 other students have GPA above 3.8 is looked at differently then a student with 3.8 GPA where only 2 other students from her class got 3.8. Same goes with EC's.

I am from a public school in Canada, the only thing different is I did a regional extended French school program, in addition to French language class, I had to take 2 courses a year in French (meaning where the medium of instruction/exams/assignment is all french). I have given ACT and SAT2 subject tests and scored good but still need to give Chemistry.


----------



## sarahxrhmn (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow thank you so much! Your responses are truly helpful! 
I'm a canadian citizen myself living in AD. I definitely not considering doing a BS from North America. It's way too long, and the fact that you're not assured into med in the same university after doing the MCAT is such a turn off. 
I looked into some programs such as the Caribbean one and weill cornell. I've heard that the Caribbean isn't that good and weill cornell is too tough. After being persuaded for years by my parents I agreed upon pakistan. It does seem like the more reasonable and sensible option now. I couldn't apply to UK either since I'm underage (you have to be 18 to study medicine there). Hopefully I'll get into a good university. 
I'm doing my SAT 2 next month. I have the barrons book for physics and chemistry, and the princeton one for biology. To be honest princeton is not as good as barrons. I took on my first AP as self study at the age of 13, and manged to get 5. They're books are super helpful. I also found some past papers and downloadable practice test online. I'm hoping to get an 800 in all three. Inshallah :grin:
For the SAT 1 I found a site with past papers. I'll be giving the exam in January.
Can you let me in on some tips and your scores for SAT 1 and 2?


----------



## sarahxrhmn (Nov 6, 2015)

I did french for 5 years as well. I gave the A1 exam but chose not to continue it after gr10.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Good to meet a fellow Canuck  I had done ACT and some SAT2 subject tests only, did not do SAT. If I do it, it will only be for AKU admissions so thinking about it. Also thinking if I should do Jan or the new one in March, AKU will accept both and I am in no mood to memorize 3000 words . Specially when chances of admission are so so slim.


----------



## sarahxrhmn (Nov 6, 2015)

hahaha true that. But for the new SAT they're planning on adding more critical questions for math and eng reading (as if it wasn't hard enough). The essay being ommited is however a definite plus. 
I'll give mine in Jan but you don't have to do all 3000 words. I'll send u a link to 1000 important/frequent words that come on the SAT. Just focus on those. Also aim for a 800 in the math section, it's quite easy. A little extra practice for eng can get u above 2000. 
How much did you get on your sat subject tests?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I did very well on Bio and though not perfect in Maths. Still need to give Chemistry. Thanks, I do have the 1000 words, also Direct Hits, Hit parade all that (my brother gave it couple of years ago also) and all past papers from that crack site but since I have a good ACT score, I lack the motivation to do SAT as all other colleges accept ACT but seems I have to . Sent you a PM.
Being realistic, if I do go to Pakistan, Shifa is likely given my scores.


----------



## jainyb (Feb 25, 2015)

Guys, can you tell me from where I can find SAT past papers? Thanks.


----------



## sarahxrhmn (Nov 6, 2015)

Type "sat 2 (subject) past papers" on Google and u'll get loads of links. 
keep on searching till u find a good link. College board only releases 3 past papers per subject. So don't be upset if u only find 3. That's all u've got to work with. 

cracksat.net and learningpod are two great sites with practice tests.


----------



## jainyb (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks so much.


----------

